# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  dieta białkowa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy dieta bialkowa jest naprawdę skuteczna i bezpieczna?
Jak powinien wyglądać dzienny jadłospis?

Czekam na Wasze opinie.

----------


## Gosia

Poszukaj również tutaj: http://medyczka.pl/search.php?searchid=2594 
Dieta Dukana nazywana popularnie dietą białkową zrobiła w ostatnich latach międzynarodową karierę i stała się powszechnie stosowana także i u nas. Dieta gwarantuje szybką utratę kilogramów już w pierwszym tygodniu, w kolejnych etapach wymaga jednak dużej dyscypliny i cierpliwości.
Diet składa się z 4 etapów: 
- Faza 1 - jemy ile chcemy ale tylko pokarmy białkowe 
- Faza 2 - do białka dołączamy warzywa 
- Faza 3 - w czwartki jemy tylko białko 
- Faza 4 - normalne odżywianie przez 6 dni w tygodniu 
Dodatkowo codziennie należy pić przynajmniej 1,5l wody. Codziennie 3 łyżki otrębów. 

Przykładowy jadłospis 

Etap 1 

Śniadanie 
- niskotłuszczowy twaróg 
- kilka plasterków szynki 
- kawa zbożowa 

Obiad 
- jogurt naturalny 
- kurczak z grilla 

Kolacja 
- placek z otrębami (2 jajka, 3 łyżki otrębów, łyżka serka - usmażyć na patelni) 
- omlet (2 jajka, 2 łyżki serka plus sól, curry - usmażyć na patelni) 

Do picia 1,5l wody dziennie 

Etap 2 

Śniadanie 
- serek homogenizowany 
- kilka plasterków szynki 

Obiad 
- jogurt naturalny 
- kurczak z grilla z duszonymi warzywami, sosem sojowym i ziołami 

Kolacja 
- sałatka z pomidorów i ogórków 
- kilka plastrów sera żółtego 

Do picia 1,5l wody dziennie 

Podsumowanie 

Dieta białkowa Dukana powoduje szybki spadek wagi, ponieważ organizm zużywa dużo więcej energii na trawienie białka. Pod tym względem jest to świetna dieta, ale są niestety także minusy. Podczas diety należy pić dużo wody od 1,5 do 2l dziennie. Wynika to z faktu iż dieta białkowa mocno obciąża nerki. Dieta jest absolutnie zakazana dla osób chorych na nerki, mających cukrzycę lub chorą tarczycę.

----------


## pani marusia

> Dieta jest absolutnie zakazana dla osób chorych na nerki, mających cukrzycę lub chorą tarczycę.


Jeśli chodzi o przeciwwskazania związane z chorobami tarczycy, należy wyraźnie powiedzieć, że dieta Dunkana jest wręcz wskazana przy nadczynności tarczycy (ze względu na dużą ilość spożywanego białka, które jest zbawienne przy tej chorobie ze względu na ilość energii jaką dostarcza) oraz przy niedoczynności tarczycy, której przyczyna nie jest autoagresyjna (białko bardzo podkręca metabolizm, co jest zbawienne w tej chorobie).
Jedyną grupą osób z chorą tarczycą, która powinna unikać diety Dunkana są osoby z autoagresyjną niedoczynnością tarczycy (np. z chorobą Hashimoto) - ze względu na fakt, iż nabiał pogłębia ich niedoczynność.
Ponadto osoby z chorą tarczycą (głównie o podłożu autoagresyjnym) powinny spożywać soję w bardzo minimalnych ilościach.

Gosiu, zanim napiszesz, sprawdź.

----------


## susu

> Jeśli chodzi o przeciwwskazania związane z chorobami tarczycy, należy wyraźnie powiedzieć, że dieta Dunkana jest wręcz wskazana przy nadczynności tarczycy (ze względu na dużą ilość spożywanego białka, które jest zbawienne przy tej chorobie ze względu na ilość energii jaką dostarcza) oraz przy niedoczynności tarczycy, której przyczyna nie jest autoagresyjna (białko bardzo podkręca metabolizm, co jest zbawienne w tej chorobie).
> Jedyną grupą osób z chorą tarczycą, która powinna unikać diety Dunkana są osoby z autoagresyjną niedoczynnością tarczycy (np. z chorobą Hashimoto) - ze względu na fakt, iż nabiał pogłębia ich niedoczynność.
> Ponadto osoby z chorą tarczycą (głównie o podłożu autoagresyjnym) powinny spożywać soję w bardzo minimalnych ilościach.
> 
> Gosiu, zanim napiszesz, sprawdź.



Ja czytałam kilka artykułów w gazetach o tej diecie. I jednak nie jest ona w większości polecana,przez specjalistów. Ponadto czytałam, że poważnie w późniejszym czasie może uszkodzić wątrobę. No i zgadzam się z `gosią`, że obciąża nerki. Więc ja tej diety nie polecam...

----------


## pani marusia

Susu, ja tej diety nie polecam. Po prostu sprostowałam niejasną informację, którą podała Gosia.
Każda dieta jest na dłuższą metę obciążona skutkami ubocznymi, Dunkan także.

----------


## susu

Ale ja nic nie mówię (tzn. nie piszę :Big Grin: ). Chodzi mi tylko o to, że stosowanie tej diety może mieć konsekwencje w późniejszym czasie...

----------


## pani marusia

Wszystko w życiu należy robić z głową.

----------


## susu

Dokładnie  :Smile: 
pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## pani marusia

Pozdrawiam także :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  :Wink: ) mam takie pytanie. Czy po bardzo poważnym odmiedniczkowym zapaleniu nerek i anemii którą również mam za sobą mogę stosować dietę białkową dukana?? nie chciałabym narobić sobie problemów zdrowotnych dlatego proszę o wasze opinie:-)) Dodam jeszcze że chciałabym zrzucić jakieś 6-7kg szczególnie  zbrzucha bo mam taki jak bbym była w 3miesiącu ;ddd a midzę że same ćw nie pomagaja;/  dzieki:P

----------


## mikołajek76

Witam wszystkich serdecznie,jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi na temat w/w diety to powiem krotko,ta dieta jest wspaniała bo się chudnie ok.kg dziennie ale???????????to dieta dla tych co się wcześnie wybierają na tamten świat! Sama przeszłam piekło przez tą dietę i będę przestrzegała wszyskich kto po nią sięgnie,błagam wszyskie diety stosuj tylko nie tą!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Red

@Mikołajek76 jak już piszesz żeby jej nie stosować to napisz dlaczego, co było dla Ciebie tym piekłem.

Normalkna dawka białka dla dorosłego człowieka to od 0,8-1,2 B na kg masy ciała, osoby które chodzą na siłownie, sportowcy nawet do 2,3g/kg masy ciała.
Dieta dukana bardzo obciaza nerki i nie wolno jej stosować gdy mamy/mieliśmy problemy z nerkami. Im więcej białka w diecie tym należy pić więcej wody.

----------


## monika1984

mniej zrec to jest najlepsza dieta.jesc wszystko tylko w małych ilosciach nie podjadac miedzi posiłkami.5 małych posiłków w ciągu dnia w równych odstepach czasowych.pic duzo wody!

----------


## Venus

Zgadzam się z przedmówczynią. Do tego ruch, ruch i ruch.

----------


## marta_852

Dokładnie aktywność fizyczna jest w stanie zastąpić każdą dietę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysoko białkowe to poprostu odzywki białkowe ..dieta dunkana jest wyniszczającą organizm ..bez względu na wszystko zajmuję się sportem siłowym, kulturystyką i wraz z mężem ogólnie jestem dość zorientowana tak więc dla ludzi którzy chcą schudnąć nalezy przede zdrowo. Pamiętacie starą tabelkę w szkole takie piramidki...bez względu na modne diety cuda wianki korzystajcie z tego to jest najłatwiejszy i najzdrowszy sposób i model odżywiania się wszyscy szukają cudów na siłę i po co....Odstaw nadmiar cukru bo najczęściej to jest przyczyną tycia, nie podjadaj między posiłkami i rusz się lekko ale regularnie. Nie zajeżdżaj ciała na siłowni po 2h. Co zaś do białka nadmiar białka zmienia ph w organiźmie na kwaśne co za tym idzie, już gdzieso tym pisałam wcześniej żeby zneutralizować ph organizm będzie pobierał z kości ....diety białkowe nie są dietami dla zwykłych ludzi to diety które powinny i mają zastosowanie krótko przed zawodami  :Wink:  pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Waleria Poszliwska

Nie dla wszystkich jest zdrowa. Duże ilości białka powodują zakwaszenie organizmu i nerki sobie z tym nie radzą. Jeśli masz jakiekolwiek problemy z nerkami to lepiej jej nie stosować.

----------


## gośka1608

w dodatku białko potrafi zaburzyć perystaltykę i poprawne funkcjonowanie  jelit. można oczywiście uzupełnić dietę w preparaty probiotyczne ( np. LactoBifido ), ale wiadomo, że jednak lepiej jest dostarczać wszelkie niezbędne substancje wraz z pożywieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dla wszystkich jest zdrowa. Duże ilości białka powodują zakwaszenie organizmu i nerki sobie z tym nie radzą. Jeśli masz jakiekolwiek problemy z nerkami to lepiej jej nie stosować.


ale nie ma czegoś takiego jak zakwaszenie

----------


## kamil_id

> Czy dieta bialkowa jest naprawdę skuteczna i bezpieczna?


Zdecydowanie nie. Dieta białkowa nie jest ani skuteczna ani bezpieczna. W najlepszym przypadku spalisz mięśnie razem z tłuszczem, jak będziesz miał/miała mniej szczęścia dostaniesz załamania metabolicznego. A wtedy krzyżyk na droge.

----------


## przemo.rm

jw. tylko zbilansowana dieta żadnej białkowej.
*Nadmiar białka* 
- zwiększenie ilości wydalanych związków azotowych - obciążenie nerek i wątroby. 
u niemowląt -  biegunki, kwasice, odwodnienie, hiperamonemię , gorączkę. 
- zaburzenia metabolizmu metioniny (szczególnie gdy jest zbyt mała ilość wit. z grupy B skutkuje to nadmiernym powstawaniem homocysteiny
- zwiększone wydalanie wapnia z moczem (przy długotrwałym stosowaniu). 
- ryzyko osteoporozy, kamicy nerkowej, dny moczanowej

----------


## Pawinka

Gdy ja stosowałam tą dietę, to jedynym moim problemem były zaparcia, które mnie męczyły może dwa-trzy razy . Wystarczyło zastosować dicopeg i było już po problemie.

----------


## Mashaoked7869

Przeczytałeś - wtedy XEvil 5.0 naprawdę działa!!! 

Chcesz opublikować swoje linki do 12.000.000 (12 miliony!) strony internetowe? Nie ma problemu - z nowym kompleksem oprogramowania "XEvil 5.0 + XRumer 19.0.8"! 
Blogi, fora, tablice, sklepy, księgi gości , sieci społecznościowe-dowolne silniki z dowolnymi captchas! 
XEvil jest również kompatybilny z dowolnymi programami i skryptami SEO/SMM i może akceptować captcha z dowolnego źródła. Po prostu spróbuj!   :Wink:  

Pozdrawiam, Mashyked8403 

P.S. Dostępne są ogromne rabaty (do 50%!) za krótką recenzję XEvil na dowolnym popularnym forum lub platformie. Po prostu zapytaj oficjalnego wsparcia dla zniżki!

----------


## RalphNoins

Bin card creation software to create a Canva Pro account 1 month 

 
 

Download here : 
https://filehug.com/BIN_CCGEN_2021.zip 
https://filerap.com/BIN_CCGEN_2021.zip 
https://fileshe.com/BIN_CCGEN_2021.zip 

Thx u

----------


## martyna92

ja gotowalam kiedys wszystko samemu. mialam zapał po studiach dietetycznych, przepisy od dietetyka na diete białkową, ketogeniczną i wiecej czasu. teraz korzystam z wersji znacznie wygodniejszej - pudelka. wersja dla leniuchów  j jak ja to mowię. testowalam już w sumie różne firmy, ale obecnie mam z megafit, dostawa do mnie praktycznie zawsze punktualnie, a co najwazniejsze ceny przyciągają uwage, sa do przezycia :Wink:  narazie jestem mega zadowolona, naprawde smacznie, wiem ze jest tez tam dietetyk na darmową konsultacje jakby ktos nie wiedzial jaka wybrac kaloryczność. jestem na diecie keto od dwoch miesiecy i jest naprawde w porzadku. dieta ta opeira sie na wysokiej zawartosci bialka i tluszczy. praktycznie w calosci wyklucza wegle :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy dieta bialkowa jest naprawdę skuteczna i bezpieczna?
Jak powinien wyglądać dzienny jadłospis?

Czekam na Wasze opinie.

----------


## Gosia

Poszukaj również tutaj: http://medyczka.pl/search.php?searchid=2594 
Dieta Dukana nazywana popularnie dietą białkową zrobiła w ostatnich latach międzynarodową karierę i stała się powszechnie stosowana także i u nas. Dieta gwarantuje szybką utratę kilogramów już w pierwszym tygodniu, w kolejnych etapach wymaga jednak dużej dyscypliny i cierpliwości.
Diet składa się z 4 etapów: 
- Faza 1 - jemy ile chcemy ale tylko pokarmy białkowe 
- Faza 2 - do białka dołączamy warzywa 
- Faza 3 - w czwartki jemy tylko białko 
- Faza 4 - normalne odżywianie przez 6 dni w tygodniu 
Dodatkowo codziennie należy pić przynajmniej 1,5l wody. Codziennie 3 łyżki otrębów. 

Przykładowy jadłospis 

Etap 1 

Śniadanie 
- niskotłuszczowy twaróg 
- kilka plasterków szynki 
- kawa zbożowa 

Obiad 
- jogurt naturalny 
- kurczak z grilla 

Kolacja 
- placek z otrębami (2 jajka, 3 łyżki otrębów, łyżka serka - usmażyć na patelni) 
- omlet (2 jajka, 2 łyżki serka plus sól, curry - usmażyć na patelni) 

Do picia 1,5l wody dziennie 

Etap 2 

Śniadanie 
- serek homogenizowany 
- kilka plasterków szynki 

Obiad 
- jogurt naturalny 
- kurczak z grilla z duszonymi warzywami, sosem sojowym i ziołami 

Kolacja 
- sałatka z pomidorów i ogórków 
- kilka plastrów sera żółtego 

Do picia 1,5l wody dziennie 

Podsumowanie 

Dieta białkowa Dukana powoduje szybki spadek wagi, ponieważ organizm zużywa dużo więcej energii na trawienie białka. Pod tym względem jest to świetna dieta, ale są niestety także minusy. Podczas diety należy pić dużo wody od 1,5 do 2l dziennie. Wynika to z faktu iż dieta białkowa mocno obciąża nerki. Dieta jest absolutnie zakazana dla osób chorych na nerki, mających cukrzycę lub chorą tarczycę.

----------


## pani marusia

> Dieta jest absolutnie zakazana dla osób chorych na nerki, mających cukrzycę lub chorą tarczycę.


Jeśli chodzi o przeciwwskazania związane z chorobami tarczycy, należy wyraźnie powiedzieć, że dieta Dunkana jest wręcz wskazana przy nadczynności tarczycy (ze względu na dużą ilość spożywanego białka, które jest zbawienne przy tej chorobie ze względu na ilość energii jaką dostarcza) oraz przy niedoczynności tarczycy, której przyczyna nie jest autoagresyjna (białko bardzo podkręca metabolizm, co jest zbawienne w tej chorobie).
Jedyną grupą osób z chorą tarczycą, która powinna unikać diety Dunkana są osoby z autoagresyjną niedoczynnością tarczycy (np. z chorobą Hashimoto) - ze względu na fakt, iż nabiał pogłębia ich niedoczynność.
Ponadto osoby z chorą tarczycą (głównie o podłożu autoagresyjnym) powinny spożywać soję w bardzo minimalnych ilościach.

Gosiu, zanim napiszesz, sprawdź.

----------


## susu

> Jeśli chodzi o przeciwwskazania związane z chorobami tarczycy, należy wyraźnie powiedzieć, że dieta Dunkana jest wręcz wskazana przy nadczynności tarczycy (ze względu na dużą ilość spożywanego białka, które jest zbawienne przy tej chorobie ze względu na ilość energii jaką dostarcza) oraz przy niedoczynności tarczycy, której przyczyna nie jest autoagresyjna (białko bardzo podkręca metabolizm, co jest zbawienne w tej chorobie).
> Jedyną grupą osób z chorą tarczycą, która powinna unikać diety Dunkana są osoby z autoagresyjną niedoczynnością tarczycy (np. z chorobą Hashimoto) - ze względu na fakt, iż nabiał pogłębia ich niedoczynność.
> Ponadto osoby z chorą tarczycą (głównie o podłożu autoagresyjnym) powinny spożywać soję w bardzo minimalnych ilościach.
> 
> Gosiu, zanim napiszesz, sprawdź.



Ja czytałam kilka artykułów w gazetach o tej diecie. I jednak nie jest ona w większości polecana,przez specjalistów. Ponadto czytałam, że poważnie w późniejszym czasie może uszkodzić wątrobę. No i zgadzam się z `gosią`, że obciąża nerki. Więc ja tej diety nie polecam...

----------


## pani marusia

Susu, ja tej diety nie polecam. Po prostu sprostowałam niejasną informację, którą podała Gosia.
Każda dieta jest na dłuższą metę obciążona skutkami ubocznymi, Dunkan także.

----------


## susu

Ale ja nic nie mówię (tzn. nie piszę :Big Grin: ). Chodzi mi tylko o to, że stosowanie tej diety może mieć konsekwencje w późniejszym czasie...

----------


## pani marusia

Wszystko w życiu należy robić z głową.

----------


## susu

Dokładnie  :Smile: 
pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## pani marusia

Pozdrawiam także :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej  :Wink: ) mam takie pytanie. Czy po bardzo poważnym odmiedniczkowym zapaleniu nerek i anemii którą również mam za sobą mogę stosować dietę białkową dukana?? nie chciałabym narobić sobie problemów zdrowotnych dlatego proszę o wasze opinie:-)) Dodam jeszcze że chciałabym zrzucić jakieś 6-7kg szczególnie  zbrzucha bo mam taki jak bbym była w 3miesiącu ;ddd a midzę że same ćw nie pomagaja;/  dzieki:P

----------


## mikołajek76

Witam wszystkich serdecznie,jak czytam wasze wypowiedzi na temat w/w diety to powiem krotko,ta dieta jest wspaniała bo się chudnie ok.kg dziennie ale???????????to dieta dla tych co się wcześnie wybierają na tamten świat! Sama przeszłam piekło przez tą dietę i będę przestrzegała wszyskich kto po nią sięgnie,błagam wszyskie diety stosuj tylko nie tą!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Red

@Mikołajek76 jak już piszesz żeby jej nie stosować to napisz dlaczego, co było dla Ciebie tym piekłem.

Normalkna dawka białka dla dorosłego człowieka to od 0,8-1,2 B na kg masy ciała, osoby które chodzą na siłownie, sportowcy nawet do 2,3g/kg masy ciała.
Dieta dukana bardzo obciaza nerki i nie wolno jej stosować gdy mamy/mieliśmy problemy z nerkami. Im więcej białka w diecie tym należy pić więcej wody.

----------


## monika1984

mniej zrec to jest najlepsza dieta.jesc wszystko tylko w małych ilosciach nie podjadac miedzi posiłkami.5 małych posiłków w ciągu dnia w równych odstepach czasowych.pic duzo wody!

----------


## Venus

Zgadzam się z przedmówczynią. Do tego ruch, ruch i ruch.

----------


## marta_852

Dokładnie aktywność fizyczna jest w stanie zastąpić każdą dietę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wysoko białkowe to poprostu odzywki białkowe ..dieta dunkana jest wyniszczającą organizm ..bez względu na wszystko zajmuję się sportem siłowym, kulturystyką i wraz z mężem ogólnie jestem dość zorientowana tak więc dla ludzi którzy chcą schudnąć nalezy przede zdrowo. Pamiętacie starą tabelkę w szkole takie piramidki...bez względu na modne diety cuda wianki korzystajcie z tego to jest najłatwiejszy i najzdrowszy sposób i model odżywiania się wszyscy szukają cudów na siłę i po co....Odstaw nadmiar cukru bo najczęściej to jest przyczyną tycia, nie podjadaj między posiłkami i rusz się lekko ale regularnie. Nie zajeżdżaj ciała na siłowni po 2h. Co zaś do białka nadmiar białka zmienia ph w organiźmie na kwaśne co za tym idzie, już gdzieso tym pisałam wcześniej żeby zneutralizować ph organizm będzie pobierał z kości ....diety białkowe nie są dietami dla zwykłych ludzi to diety które powinny i mają zastosowanie krótko przed zawodami  :Wink:  pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Waleria Poszliwska

Nie dla wszystkich jest zdrowa. Duże ilości białka powodują zakwaszenie organizmu i nerki sobie z tym nie radzą. Jeśli masz jakiekolwiek problemy z nerkami to lepiej jej nie stosować.

----------


## gośka1608

w dodatku białko potrafi zaburzyć perystaltykę i poprawne funkcjonowanie  jelit. można oczywiście uzupełnić dietę w preparaty probiotyczne ( np. LactoBifido ), ale wiadomo, że jednak lepiej jest dostarczać wszelkie niezbędne substancje wraz z pożywieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie dla wszystkich jest zdrowa. Duże ilości białka powodują zakwaszenie organizmu i nerki sobie z tym nie radzą. Jeśli masz jakiekolwiek problemy z nerkami to lepiej jej nie stosować.


ale nie ma czegoś takiego jak zakwaszenie

----------


## kamil_id

> Czy dieta bialkowa jest naprawdę skuteczna i bezpieczna?


Zdecydowanie nie. Dieta białkowa nie jest ani skuteczna ani bezpieczna. W najlepszym przypadku spalisz mięśnie razem z tłuszczem, jak będziesz miał/miała mniej szczęścia dostaniesz załamania metabolicznego. A wtedy krzyżyk na droge.

----------


## przemo.rm

jw. tylko zbilansowana dieta żadnej białkowej.
*Nadmiar białka* 
- zwiększenie ilości wydalanych związków azotowych - obciążenie nerek i wątroby. 
u niemowląt -  biegunki, kwasice, odwodnienie, hiperamonemię , gorączkę. 
- zaburzenia metabolizmu metioniny (szczególnie gdy jest zbyt mała ilość wit. z grupy B skutkuje to nadmiernym powstawaniem homocysteiny
- zwiększone wydalanie wapnia z moczem (przy długotrwałym stosowaniu). 
- ryzyko osteoporozy, kamicy nerkowej, dny moczanowej

----------


## Pawinka

Gdy ja stosowałam tą dietę, to jedynym moim problemem były zaparcia, które mnie męczyły może dwa-trzy razy . Wystarczyło zastosować dicopeg i było już po problemie.

----------


## Mashaoked7869

Przeczytałeś - wtedy XEvil 5.0 naprawdę działa!!! 

Chcesz opublikować swoje linki do 12.000.000 (12 miliony!) strony internetowe? Nie ma problemu - z nowym kompleksem oprogramowania "XEvil 5.0 + XRumer 19.0.8"! 
Blogi, fora, tablice, sklepy, księgi gości , sieci społecznościowe-dowolne silniki z dowolnymi captchas! 
XEvil jest również kompatybilny z dowolnymi programami i skryptami SEO/SMM i może akceptować captcha z dowolnego źródła. Po prostu spróbuj!   :Wink:  

Pozdrawiam, Mashyked8403 

P.S. Dostępne są ogromne rabaty (do 50%!) za krótką recenzję XEvil na dowolnym popularnym forum lub platformie. Po prostu zapytaj oficjalnego wsparcia dla zniżki!

----------


## RalphNoins

Bin card creation software to create a Canva Pro account 1 month 

 
 

Download here : 
https://filehug.com/BIN_CCGEN_2021.zip 
https://filerap.com/BIN_CCGEN_2021.zip 
https://fileshe.com/BIN_CCGEN_2021.zip 

Thx u

----------


## martyna92

ja gotowalam kiedys wszystko samemu. mialam zapał po studiach dietetycznych, przepisy od dietetyka na diete białkową, ketogeniczną i wiecej czasu. teraz korzystam z wersji znacznie wygodniejszej - pudelka. wersja dla leniuchów  j jak ja to mowię. testowalam już w sumie różne firmy, ale obecnie mam z megafit, dostawa do mnie praktycznie zawsze punktualnie, a co najwazniejsze ceny przyciągają uwage, sa do przezycia :Wink:  narazie jestem mega zadowolona, naprawde smacznie, wiem ze jest tez tam dietetyk na darmową konsultacje jakby ktos nie wiedzial jaka wybrac kaloryczność. jestem na diecie keto od dwoch miesiecy i jest naprawde w porzadku. dieta ta opeira sie na wysokiej zawartosci bialka i tluszczy. praktycznie w calosci wyklucza wegle :Wink:

----------

